
This is the Google Chrome OS netbook keyboard -- Engadget - bound008
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/03/is-this-the-google-chrome-os-netbooks-keyboard/
======
m0nastic
The small part of me that was mildly curious about Chrome OS when it was
announced has been completely absorbed into the remaining part that sees no
use case for it.

I hope I'm wrong though.

~~~
TomOfTTB
If you really believe there's no use case for ChromeOS I think you're
interacting with a very small subset of people.

I'll be the first to admit it probably isn't appropriate for power users. But
most users aren't power users and those people are plagued with level upon
level of complexity and bugs that inhibit their work.

I'm in charge of an IT department and the 5 most common complaints are all
related to issues the Chrome OS should, in theory, fix. And that's just
business users.

Think about home users who have to deal with virus scanners, malware, adware,
errant programs running in the background, system updates and so on. Not to
mention the simple cost advantage (Even academically priced Office still costs
$100 in itself).

Finally Microsoft hasn't maintained Windows as well as it should have. So you
have a shell that's been around since 1993 that is constantly getting new
stuff tacked on to it. If you deal with it for long enough you start to see
these flaws very clearly. Things like Wireless connections failing for no good
reason (which are fixed with a simple right click and repair) or explorer
grinding to a halt simply because the user tried to access a resource that
wasn't there.

So there's plenty of use case here. Whether Google executes well enough is
another story but there's definitely a need.

~~~
m0nastic
For me, it's not about being a power user; I'm actually quite happy to see the
new era of "stripped down" os's become commonplace for people to use.

I just honestly don't see anything that Chrome OS does that Google couldn't
already do with Android.

They've stated that they think of the distinction being whether there is a
keyboard (Android is for devices without a keyboard/Chrome is for ones that
have one), but to me that seems arbitrary.

Functionally, Android is all the functionality of Chrome OS with the added
benefit of running native applications.

I don't particularly like Android, but I think it's totally well-suited to the
market they're trying to go after.

------
Elepsis
When will people learn that the right place for the power button is not right
above the second-most commonly hit key on the keyboard? :/

~~~
duck
To me all power buttons should have a delay hold on them (ie you have to hold
it for 2 or 3 seconds), then placement doesn't really matter. I can't even
count how many times I have turned off my laptop via the docking station while
plugging a usb cable into it.

------
chancho
I hope Chrome OS has an option to swap ctrl and search.

------
unshift
cool, now when i'm typing into a text box and accidentally press caps lock, a
slow and labored process will begin loading with multiple pop-ups and new
tabs/windows rather than the slight annoyance of inadvertent capital letters.

